
iPhones for all Apple employees - dawie
http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/28/jobs-pulls-an-oprah-12m-in-iphones-for-all-apple-employees/
======
ivan
Isn't it too late? :)

~~~
dawie
Isn't what too late?

